# Chevre too dry



## JohnMcCord (Apr 30, 2016)

I have made three batches of chevre with fresh milk from my saanen goat. I used the chevre starter culture from New England Supply. The first time it drained too long and was more like a feta cheese but very good. I just got thermophilic culture and rennet to try a different recipe. I think the problem is that saanen milk is so low in butterfat that I won't get the creamy texture that I want. Could I add some heavy cream? Is there another cheese someone could recommend instead of chevre?


----------

